# New CC for Media room



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Im finally getting a projector / screen and Im going to have a REAL media room.... The projector is the new EPSON 5040 w 4K enhancement (like JVC Eshift)
I installed the first 5040 this week in a clients home and WOW... It was fairly difficult to setup given the extreme flexibility and choices of color optimization....
But today I started by making a new Center channel for the new media room... Parts Express as always 
2x MOREL CAW 938 9" woofers
2x Dayton PT2C-8 Planar tweeters
Dayton xover @ 2500

parts + wood / materials= about $500

Started breaking it in this afternoon with some really bass heavy techno and all I can say is this CC puts out twice as much low end as the Klipsch I sell... Its really POUNDING in the 70-80 hz and the Dayton top end -as always - is absolutely brilliant, crisp and makes those Klipsch horn loaded tweeters just sound cheap...after the tweeters break in it will really be first class and matches my L / R perfectly ...Next step will be rebuilding my surrounds with the same drivers.
I will also be upgrading my AVR to the Marantz 6011 and in the end my setup will be 9.2.4 
The last step will be adding 2 Stereo Integrity HST18MKII 18's to replace my Ultimax 15's


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

I would recommend you add a zobel circuit to the woofers since you're using an off the shelf crossover. And if after a while if you think the tweets are too loud or bright, you can add an L-pad circuit to settle them down a bit.


----------

